# Anyone tried NAET theraphy?



## Guest (Aug 26, 2002)

Has anyone tried NAET theraphy? I'm just learning about it and it sounds very interesting and claims to have good results. I would love not to have to deal with all this dieting







but I'm really sceptical.


----------



## cloverleaf (Dec 18, 2001)

Yes, I tried NAET therapy. I bought the book and workbook and went to a practicitioner three times. She "cleared" me of four allergens. I was skeptical when I started, but had seen a presentation of hers at a natural foods store. The woman was empathetic and really believed she could help. But in the end, nothing came of it. I saw a PBS special with Dr. Cutler (the leading doc on NAET) and it was interesting. Maybe you'll be more fortunate, but I don't think there's much to it.


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

I visted a licensed acupuncturist, who is also an amateur kineseologist & NAET practitioner; he told me I'm allergic to various foods, etc.But when I questioned him closely as to whether he thought NAET would truly help me, he was sorta "evasive" and suggested I try his InfraRed treatment first. The latter didn't help me, and I chose to skip the NAET, since I was highly skeptical, especially after reading some of the reviews on RemedyFind.You might also find info by searching usenet via GoogleGroups.


----------

